# tactical solutions



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

i am considering replacing my buckmark barrel with a tactical solutions barrel. wondering if anyone has any opinions on them???

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I have one on my Ruger MkIII with a red dot and also an SBX on a 10-22. Fantastic quality products. You would be verty satisfied.


----------

